# what's making you laugh right now?



## Suze (Jan 14, 2009)

copycat, me? :batting: (yes, we need a thread like this so shut up!)


my choice:
tila tequila: a shot at love (mtv)


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 15, 2009)

For the sake of me being ever so mid 90's Nickelodeon, The Adventures of Pete and Pete. Artie just has a gift for being ever so random, and the show is 200 times more funny now than it was when I was a kid.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 15, 2009)

What's making me laugh? This.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 15, 2009)

my cat is sleeping on the back of the couch with a paw hanging down on each side and snoring very loudly, cracks me up!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm watching The Simpsons and before that I watched Family Guy

Never fail to make me laugh lol


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 21, 2009)

People getting mad at fake news stories. LOL.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 21, 2009)

The two children playing outside of my office .. 

one of them has dark brown shaggy hair with glasses and is quite thin and the other has slicked back long blonde hair and dark eyebrows .. I am just hoping and waiting for one of them to be like

GIVE ME BACK THE BALL, POTTAH!
SHOVE OFF, MALFOY


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 21, 2009)

Russell Howard

I just finished watching his stand up DVD with my brother, very funny stuff


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 21, 2009)

Defendant: "Okay, August the 3rd, as I was in the crib... (unintelligible).. coming to visit her..."
Judge Judy: "you were what?"
Defendant: [louder and slower, as if Judy is hard of hearing] "as. I. was. coming. to. her. crib. to. visit. her..."
Judge Judy: [leaning in] "you were in her _what_?"
Defendant: [louder still] "AS I WERE COMING TO HER MOTHER CRIB... HER MOTHER _HOUSE_... HER MOTHER _HOME_... "
Judge Judy: [stone faced] "I want you to understand [pause] that I don't understand street talk" 

That's some good laughing, right there.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2009)

My nephew trying to work the remote for our TV... he keeps hitting different buttons and getting mad.


How can you NOT laugh at a frustrated 4 year old?!?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 21, 2009)

was watching a skit on funnyordie.com there is always weird stuff on there


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 22, 2009)

i love that website! Pearl the Landlord and Good Cop, Baby Cop are my favs.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

My Dan... He is effin hilarious 

Damn, I LOVE a man that can make me laugh :wubu:


----------



## Weeze (Jan 22, 2009)

My dog.
She's coming into the room. 
Looks at me.
Runs up the stairs.
Runs around upstairs. 
Comes back down stairs.
Looks at me.
Repeat.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 22, 2009)

I have Jeff Dunham on in the background, I just love Peanut....


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

Nothing at the moment... One is not amused!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 23, 2009)

Enjoy (beware of the Corn Cob)


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 23, 2009)

YIM f*cktards--I love toying with them.(See the "Whats annoying you" thread)


----------



## Suze (Feb 4, 2009)

if you can you get through the whole vid i'm gonna rep you 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwj0gLriTnk


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 4, 2009)

Lalacity's thread. [ "Should I tell my boyfriend?" ]

Totally making me LOL. Over, and over, and over.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 5, 2009)

There was an $8 mil bounty put out on me on Mafia Wars...


I think that's just a wee bit excessive and sort of pointless. If I fought you and stole like $65,000 dollars, what's the point of losing 8 MILLION more just to have someone "kill" me?

Do they realize that I have no real strategy when it comes to that game? I just kinda click buttons- if I win, I win. If I lose, I lose. No biggie.


Oh, silly Mafia Wars.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 5, 2009)

Costanza sings! 

This was seriously the only good sammich they made. Ever.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2009)

What's making me laugh right now??

The "Should I Tell My Boyfriend" thread..... LOLOLOL    

I love it.....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzG4fQnDKZo&feature=channel_page

Voltron gets served. lol


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 5, 2009)

Bear Grylls on Tv... What a jackass he is!


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2009)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> What's making me laugh right now??
> 
> The "Should I Tell My Boyfriend" thread..... LOLOLOL
> 
> I love it.....



Ditto 


This is just to take up space since my original message is too short.


----------



## Cors (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Mishty (Feb 9, 2009)

I've got the song "King Kong" - Tom Waits playing while watching Pulp Fiction.

Somehow it works reallllly well together, not quite Wizard of Oz and Pink Floyd, but still pretty fucking awesome.

and this:



BothGunsBlazing said:


> The two children playing outside of my office ..
> 
> one of them has dark brown shaggy hair with glasses and is quite thin and the other has slicked back long blonde hair and dark eyebrows .. I am just hoping and waiting for one of them to be like
> 
> ...



That's making me laugh also....


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 9, 2009)

King of Queens :happy:

Kevin James :wubu: :eat2:


----------



## diggers1917 (Feb 9, 2009)

This (be warned, it's incredibly gross, not for anyone with an ounce of good taste):

http://www.rathergood.com/demon

Damn I have some sick friends sending me stuff like this!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j9fTIHchkY
MMA street fighter 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtcYUfgz8j8&feature=related
MMA Punchout!

Fucking genius. lol


----------



## The Fez (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bynyc7hp3Jg

Andy Samberg punching people


----------



## Suze (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 10, 2009)

My insane cat just ran across the room, jumped up on the piano and kicked the crap out of my Build-A-Bear Teddy, which was just sitting quietly minding it's own business.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 10, 2009)

susieQ said:


> *snip*



Amazing... I just cant stop watching O_O


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 10, 2009)

susieQ said:


>



She looks like she's doing drunken fist. Shit... Why Tyra? WHYYYYYYY?? lol


----------



## mossystate (Feb 11, 2009)

Kitty is next to me....sleeping....growling....passing gas.

Ok, the laughter and tears are neck and neck.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 12, 2009)

It's hella windy today:


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 12, 2009)

Homer Simpson driving a bumper car down the street..
That and Alex jumping gleefully in his exersaucer


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 16, 2009)

They're stickers. 

LOL.


----------



## Suze (Feb 16, 2009)

^
speaking of... 

front news in one of our countrys biggest papers today is that someone has named their dog Barack. 

just like that.

FRONT.NEWS.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 16, 2009)

I have probably mentioned it, but, when I need a laugh, I have a saved message on my phone. It is my 2 year old nephew telling me to: get out of bed...have a ' cuff ' of coffee...NOW, woman...love you...I'm a goofball...but I'm a good goofball...k...lub you...bye.

Said in that young kid cartoon voice and being prompted by my sister. I want to bite his head off...he is that fucking cute.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 19, 2009)

The guy at 1.33. LOL.

Also: Darthrolling. Ricktroopering? They haz tha mooves lol.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

Lots of things are making me laugh...but if I share them...I might be verbally assaulted and personally attacked. EGADS!!! I worry so, about that. NOT.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 19, 2009)

I wouldnt say im *laughing*, but the annoying me now thread is giving me a bit of a chuckle


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

SusieQ's posted pic (as well as comments) in the annoying me thread are making me laugh.


----------



## BTB (Feb 19, 2009)

Danny Kaye sings with Belafonte:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xynth_harry-belafonte-et-danny-kaye_fun


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 19, 2009)

BTB said:


> Danny Kaye sings with Belafonte:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xynth_harry-belafonte-et-danny-kaye_fun



How suave is Belafonte! Such style... such moves, such grace. And hot! The way he dressed was simple, yet classy. You just don't find that in men today. No stupid low slung pants in those days, oh no. 

...and I just adore Danny Kaye. Miss him. 

Thanks for posting this - a nice distraction from the board ugliness today.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 19, 2009)

Everyone arguing in the "annyoing" thread broke Dimensions for a minute and now the thread is gone....

Now I did actually laugh!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 19, 2009)

This has been making me laugh for months

T-Baby -It's So Cold In The D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83SyNsBC0HE


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 19, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> The guy at 1.33. LOL.
> 
> Also: Darthrolling. Ricktroopering? They haz tha mooves lol.



LOL. I watched your man at 1.33  maybe he was looking for a _ride_, heheh


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 19, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> This has been making me laugh for months
> 
> T-Baby -It's So Cold In The D
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83SyNsBC0HE



it's a tossup... what is funnier? the lyrics or the off-keyness? lol


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 19, 2009)

this makes me cry laughing every time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVYk6vDM3qM


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 20, 2009)

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> it's a tossup... what is funnier? the lyrics or the off-keyness? lol




or just the video in general,put them all together and it's just pure brilliance


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 20, 2009)

what's making me laugh right now is a three year old with curly hair. Her hair is in a ponytail on top of her head (much like Pebbles Flintstone) and when she walks the curly ponytail bounces up and down...its hilarious.


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 20, 2009)

Something someone sent me on yahoo.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 22, 2009)

The sped up version of Bananaphone, here's the link.

To tears. More than once.

http://www.last.fm/music/Raffi/_/Bananaphone


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 22, 2009)

QuasimodoQT said:


> The sped up version of Bananaphone, here's the link.
> 
> To tears. More than once.
> 
> http://www.last.fm/music/Raffi/_/Bananaphone



That is too funny! My daughter has a Raffi CD that we listen to while driving around... I remember when I was a kid, my sister and I used to play some of our 33 RPM records at 45 RPM. One of the funnier ones I remember was the song "I Dream About Frankie" by Annette Funicello.


What's making me laugh right now is how our little puppy tries to take on the cats and they just scoff at her barking.


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 22, 2009)

This: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD2n3Uso00s

James Corden's a cutie. <3


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 22, 2009)

My nephew.

We were out today and he all of the sudden says, "I wanna marry you, Sammy."

I tried explaining to him the legality behind this issue, but it's kind of hard for a 4 year old to understand the concept.


Oh- and I just saw a commercial for a new series on Discovery... it's about racing jockeys. Seriously?!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 23, 2009)

This made me laugh today: http://www.maniacworld.com/death-star-cafeteria.html

It's Darth Vader visiting the cafeteria on the Death Star (made of Leggo's).. funny.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 23, 2009)

What's making me laugh right now is my long distance friend who does not speak english very well. He tried to say.."I want to LIVE IN the United States, someday" but it came out as "I want to love on the United States, someday"


----------



## Suze (Feb 26, 2009)

_Dear ......., Thanks so much for your purchase. I hope you enjoy the dress. I really do hope you do not hate yourself. I saw your email address. Enjoy and God bless.
Jett_


^
this ebay-mail


----------



## frankman (Feb 27, 2009)

the "blah blah blah" thread


----------



## Suze (Feb 28, 2009)

wut wut in the butt











this is probably going to kill the thread!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo-ddYhXAZc&feature=related


----------



## mossystate (Mar 1, 2009)

Main board meets Lounge.....

" Do you think Dims needs...


FA's... "



*L*


Good times...good times.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 1, 2009)

One of the girls from the camp I worked at last summer posted some pics on facebook from an 80's social we had. A couple things about this pic make me laugh...

1.) 99% of the kids at this dance weren't even a twinkle in their parents eyes in the 80s.
2.) My friend Kelli is a major dork and thought she'd be funny to dress up as an 80 yr old woman for "80's Night".
3.) Who can't laugh at side pony tails, legwarmers, off the shoulder shirts, and headbands?


----------



## Suze (Mar 1, 2009)

just got engaged...
i luv u jon blaze 

hey, that rhymed and everything


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 1, 2009)

susieQ said:


> just got engaged...
> i luv u jon blaze
> 
> hey, that rhymed and everything



Oh honey...  lol


----------



## NCDave (Mar 1, 2009)

The latest thing to tickle my funnybone was this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_8yPap-k_s

At least up until the last 20 seconds or so - but before that - awesome!


----------



## jay kratos (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm watching harlem nights right know. With the scene with eddie murphy and della reese fight. Now that's comedy!


----------



## NCDave (Mar 2, 2009)

Could have sworn I left this here a few minutes ago: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_8yPap-k_s Came back later and it was gone... or I never posted it in the first place LOL...

Always keep up with my LOLCats http://icanhascheezburger.com/


----------



## Suze (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 17, 2009)

Web site seeks donations to help O.J. Simpson appeal conviction (the name of the site is what has me in stitches.)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Mathias (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 18, 2009)

Not funny ha-ha, but.... 

Kevin De Cock is the director of the World Health Organisation's HIV/AIDS department. True.

Kevin De Cock. 

Hi. I'm twelve years old and have been that age for quite some time.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 19, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Mar 19, 2009)

This made me laugh, too! 

Wish I could rep you, it's been *forever* since I've been allowed to do so, and I'm always trying, since so many of your posts are funny or helpful, or both.



SamanthaNY said:


>


----------



## Mathias (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 21, 2009)

King of Kong: A Fistfull of Quarters
weird, funny, weird


----------



## Suze (Mar 29, 2009)

this is so bad it's good.

n'sync- i drive myself crazy


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

My 20 pound cat is snoring like a moose


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cdIx-tWFug&feature=channel_page

LOL

"WHAT? WASHINGTON?" 

"LIBRARY!"


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 29, 2009)

Dan.

Yes, that Dan.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 31, 2009)

I love this so hard:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 1, 2009)

Holy shit - Brits DO occasionally have a sense of humor! 

*golf clap*


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2009)

My nephew is putting strips of tape on his shirt and saying that he's a storm trooper.

:huh:

And he's singing "We Will Rock You".



This whole scenario is making me giggle... which makes him mad... which makes me giggle more.
It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## natesnap (Apr 4, 2009)

"Garth Meringi's Dark Place" on Adult Swim. So effin hilarious. Too bad they only made 4 episodes. :/


----------



## Carrie (Apr 5, 2009)

I woke up to find this in my inbox, compliments of a friend who shares my love of this movie:






Hee!


----------



## mossystate (Apr 8, 2009)

ok, so it is not theeeeee funniest thing...but...I laughed


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG44cHiYwLI&feature=channel


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 12, 2009)

This past Wednesday I taped a short segment on a local community talk show. I belong to a business organization for administrative professionals, and that what I was interviewed about. Administrative Professionals Day is coming up on 4/22/09. 

The show aired this morning at 6:30 am. I TiVO'd it and after my 15-year old nephew and I got up, we watched it. We fast forwarded through the first segment to mine, and when I came on the screen I said "OMG, I look HUGE!!" and started laughing. My nephew started laughing and said "You're just now figuring this out???" 

LOLOLOL I am STILL laughing about it!! He didn't say it to be mean... it was just funny!! LOLOL 

Ya gotta love teenagers!! :wubu:


----------



## Suze (Apr 12, 2009)

mossystate said:


> ok, so it is not theeeeee funniest thing...but...I laughed
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG44cHiYwLI&feature=channel


that's not funny, that's scary!!


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=J5z4Vs26-TI&NR=1


I Freaking laughed so hard a must watch !


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 13, 2009)

1: Myself. I'm Overtired and Semi-Hyper cause I've been eating candy cause of Zombie-Jesus-Day.

2: Mathias's Zelda Pic


----------



## mossystate (Apr 13, 2009)

A certain User Title.


----------



## Suze (Apr 13, 2009)

mossystate said:


> A certain User Title.


I guess i'm to vain to think you're talking about anyone else than me. 

Ok, my dad gots my luls atm. He's been wearing my childhood beret all afternoon.

what a dork.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 13, 2009)

watching someone run around, righteously pointing out how everyone is guilty of doing this One Awful Thing (it's almost as if it's become their job to point this out, and thus... _Save The World_ >dramatic music swell here<, whereupon statues will be erected and a national day of observance enacted). 

and yet it's escaped this person's eagle eye that s/he is doing it more than anyone. 

quelle amusement.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 13, 2009)

I just saw a cute Oreo Straw commercial where a little boy and an elephant are slurping milk. the boy finishes slurping his milk with the straw and starts to eat it. The elephant, who was drinking via his trunk, gets mad at the fact the kid's eating a cookie now and knocks over his glass and walks off. The kid says "oh grow up randy" (or something like that) It's a cute little chuckle.
That and the rambunctious Max just fell off the recliner after trying to sit on it weird. He's not hurt so it's funny


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Last week I saw the new show *PARKS + RECREATION* with Amy Pohlan......OMG ROFLMAO......it is written by *THE OFFICE* folks...loved it*


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Thinking about my 13 year old nephew playing with the fat meat of my arm all day yesterday.It was hilarious.If it wasn't my meaty arm,he was poking me in my elbow fat.That boy's an FA,I just know it.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 13, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> They're stickers.
> 
> LOL.



God bless america...my Daddy bought those.
And he bought the "stickered" complete quarter set in a handy cardboard...thing.


He loves tacky shit...always has.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 17, 2009)

I liked the part where Dexter ran up and down the stairs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XobtYuFUns8&feature=related


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

Drugs,prescription drugs


----------



## Suze (Apr 18, 2009)

this dress from salon z




price tag? $349.00


I lol'ed!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 19, 2009)

"Oh damn, you got a snake on yo ass! Hold still!"


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Apr 19, 2009)

An old UK scifi comedy series my husband found on Hulu... Red Dwarf.

After first being not at all sure whether to continue watching, we now keep laughing until we cry. Funny funny writing. Frequently sick and twisted, but funny.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 20, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> "Oh damn, you got a snake on yo ass! Hold still!"


I greatly enjoyed the various maskings of Samuel J.'s patented word. "monkey fighting"? Really?


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 20, 2009)

A young cute gay white guy lip-syncing a Shirley Q Liquor routine--and doing a freakin fantastic job at it!! Even Shirley Q Liquor couldn't get facial expressions like this guy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzw6Ao2BQF4&feature=channel


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

QuasimodoQT said:


> An old UK scifi comedy series my husband found on Hulu... Red Dwarf.
> 
> After first being not at all sure whether to continue watching, we now keep laughing until we cry. Funny funny writing. Frequently sick and twisted, but funny.



Oh I love Red Dwarf!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 24, 2009)

Sometimes I don't hate the area I live in. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJZd88vBHEs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## cammy (Apr 24, 2009)

"What will YOU be doing with your newly freed Hyde Park time?!?!"


----------



## CharDonnay (Apr 27, 2009)

Outside is so windy, next doors clothes on the line some flew off somewhere. Kinda funny.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 29, 2009)

He constantly refers to women as 'bitch" and "cunt", yet.... posts in a singles thread as if he's some sort of catch. 

lol.


----------



## Malfiore (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a picture really.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 29, 2009)

On a different forum I post on, somebody replied to a topic with this image;





I don't usually save images I encounter online, but seriously, I almost puked from laughter.


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

The irony of it all.LOL


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

steely said:


> The irony of it all.LOL







LOLWUT


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

The Mets just left 3 men on with 2 outs against the Marlins in the 9th and lost!!!!  






*HA HA!!!!!*


----------



## Carrie (May 1, 2009)

The greatest revenge on a telemarketer ever.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (May 1, 2009)

Carrie, 

That was superlative. My husband and I have had a really stressful day, and this is the bright spot that pulled a lot of tension right out of us.

Repped you, too. Thank you for posting this!

Q


----------



## Carrie (May 1, 2009)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Carrie,
> 
> That was superlative. My husband and I have had a really stressful day, and this is the bright spot that pulled a lot of tension right out of us.
> 
> ...



Anytime! Glad you and hubby liked it.


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2009)

Ellen DeGeneres

I'm laughing out loud and talking to myself out loud... and the house is completely empty. So then I start thinking that I must look crazy and THEN I laugh at myself for worrying about what I look like to an empty house.

I think I'm slightly delirious from staying up all night.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 8, 2009)

It's hypnotic really.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

A Sunday school teacher was discussing the Ten Commandments with her five and six year old After explaining the commandment to “honor” thy Father and thy Mother, she asked, “Is there a commandment that teaches us how to treat our brothers and sisters?” Without missing a beat one little boy (the oldest of a family) answered, “Thou shall not kill.”

  hehehe


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

AND...

View attachment 63423


TWO huge laughs in one morning!!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 9, 2009)

ha ha those are funny 

currently Cheech and Chongs Next Movie is making me laugh


----------



## stan_der_man (May 9, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> ha ha those are funny
> 
> currently Cheech and Chongs Next Movie is making me laugh



Cheech and Chong always crack me up! Your post reminded me of this... I watched this a while back and just watched it again...


Cheech doing a redneck circa 1978


----------



## GoldenDelicious (May 9, 2009)

I recently watched an old favourite film of mine called Shirley Valentine, Mergirl go tme the dvd in with my birthday surprises. it was out in the early 90's, a british film. For those of you who don't know it, it's about a bored housewife who talks to her wall. Sounds really exciting eh!. It's actually a cozy and mild humoured film but very funny as it's quite true to life. This had me laughing the other day when we wathed it, Mer had never seen it and I wasn't sure it ouldn't have aged somewhat, however it was still a sweet funny film.

Another thread had me laughing, it was about British comedy on the lounge. I added a link to Morcambe and wise breakfast sketch, go on and watch it if you've not seen it. xx


----------



## steely (May 10, 2009)

GoldenDelicious said:


> I recently watched an old favourite film of mine called Shirley Valentine, Mergirl go tme the dvd in with my birthday surprises. it was out in the early 90's, a british film. For those of you who don't know it, it's about a bored housewife who talks to her wall. Sounds really exciting eh!. It's actually a cozy and mild humoured film but very funny as it's quite true to life. This had me laughing the other day when we wathed it, Mer had never seen it and I wasn't sure it ouldn't have aged somewhat, however it was still a sweet funny film.
> 
> Another thread had me laughing, it was about British comedy on the lounge. I added a link to Morcambe and wise breakfast sketch, go on and watch it if you've not seen it. xx



I loved Shirley Valentine.:wubu:It was just the most wonderful movie.I'm glad you reminded me of it.I need to find it on DVD.


----------



## Chef (May 20, 2009)

This review of the new Honda Insight by Top Gear's Jeremy Clarkson:

Its terrible. Biblically terrible. Possibly the worst new car money can buy. Its the first car Ive ever considered crashing into a tree, on purpose, so I didnt have to drive it any more...

The Hondas petrol engine is a much-shaved, built-for-economy, low-friction 1.3 that, at full chat, makes a noise worse than someone elses crying baby on an airliner. Its worse than the sound of your parachute failing to open. Really, to get an idea of how awful it is, youd have to sit a dog on a ham slicer...

The nickel for the battery has to come from somewhere. Canada, usually. It has to be shipped to Japan, not on a sailing boat, I presume. And then it must be converted, not in a tree house, into a battery, and then that battery must be transported, not on an ox cart, to the Insight production plant in Suzuka. And then the finished car has to be shipped, not by Thor Heyerdahl, to Britain, where it can be transported, not by wind, to the home of a man with a beard who thinks hes doing the world a favour...

But let me be clear that hybrid cars are designed solely to milk the guilt genes of the smug and the foolish. And that pure electric cars, such as the G-Wiz and the Tesla, dont work at all because they are just too inconvenient...

The only hope I have is that there are enough fools and madmen out there who will buy an Insight to look sanctimonious outside the school gates. And that the cash this generates can be used to develop something a bit more constructive.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/driving/jeremy_clarkson/article6294116.ece


----------



## SMA413 (May 23, 2009)

Louis C.K. is on Comedy Central right now.

That man makes me laugh until I freakin cry.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 23, 2009)

hmmm a guy friend!!


----------



## GWARrior (May 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1SBQ1udYno

always makes me laugh


----------



## mossystate (May 29, 2009)

I can't tell you. I would LIKE to tell you. Oh, would I like to tell you. But, trust me when I say I had a good laugh. Had to say that much.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 29, 2009)

A very old clip of Milton Berle being heckled by Henny Youngman. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Nz5TWRRv8A


----------



## goofy girl (May 29, 2009)

My cat is darting back and forth around the apartment, then she stops to "hunt" any object she can find laying around on the floor (she has a lot to chose from)..and after crouching, staring down her chosen object, and wiggling her fluffy bum around to get into a good attack position for a good 3 or 4 minutes, just to make sure that the object is not going to attack back..she POUNCES and runs away. And starts the whole game over again.

She's 14 years old, and it's fun to see her play this way. Makes me so happy that she is taking her thyroid medicine :happy:


----------



## GoldenDelicious (May 31, 2009)

last night I watched a programme about all past series of big brother as it is due to begin in the UK on Thursday. The show was hosted by Russel Brand, he totally cracks me up. He used to host a show that was on after BB called Big Brother's Big Mouth, He was the funniest and best host of this show and although they still do Big Mouth, it's never been as good without Russel Brand. I read his autobiography too which was really funny in parts, he didn't 'sugar coat' his past and it was a really interesting and funny read. Russels stand up is really funny too as well as another TV programme he did called Ponderland, Mergirl got me Ponderland on DVD at Christmas, it was so funny.

I think we are really lucky in the UK to have so many really funny comedians and some classic comedy shows that never fail to provide a laugh on a glum day.
Alan Carr is also hilarious, I read his autobiography (another Christmas gift from Mer). Alan Carr's celebrity Ding Dong is often a good laugh. His programme with Justin Lee Collins was really good too. There are too many to mention but these are the people who have been making me laugh most recently.

Mergirl and I also laugh alot at each other, with each other and AT each other,lol xx


----------



## GWARrior (May 31, 2009)

GoldenDelicious said:


> last night I watched a programme about all past series of big brother as it is due to begin in the UK on Thursday. The show was hosted by Russel Brand, he totally cracks me up. He used to host a show that was on after BB called Big Brother's Big Mouth, He was the funniest and best host of this show and although they still do Big Mouth, it's never been as good without Russel Brand. I read his autobiography too which was really funny in parts, he didn't 'sugar coat' his past and it was a really interesting and funny read. Russels stand up is really funny too as well as another TV programme he did called Ponderland, Mergirl got me Ponderland on DVD at Christmas, it was so funny.
> 
> I think we are really lucky in the UK to have so many really funny comedians and some classic comedy shows that never fail to provide a laugh on a glum day.
> Alan Carr is also hilarious, I read his autobiography (another Christmas gift from Mer). Alan Carr's celebrity Ding Dong is often a good laugh. His programme with Justin Lee Collins was really good too. There are too many to mention but these are the people who have been making me laugh most recently.
> ...



looooveee Russell!!! When he and Noel Fielding get together, its like the universe implodes from all the awesomeness that they ooze.
I recently watched some end of the year quiz show that they were a team on, and even tho they hardly ever answered questions correctly, the chemistry between them was panty-wetting. :smitten:

He just seems like a really fun guy.















and I bet hes a good shag as well :eat2:


----------



## Chef (Jun 1, 2009)

Meet the Volkswagons - Jetta TDI meets the Prius

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXK63kvUi6U

*SLAM!!!*


----------



## Shosh (Jun 2, 2009)

My Brother Matthew always makes me laugh. He is always doing funny stuff.

View attachment n569201627_2079255_3555.jpg


View attachment n569201627_2079269_8021.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Jun 2, 2009)

Posts/people being misunderstood by a country mile...hell...37 country miles.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 2, 2009)

my daughter is always making me laugh,.... ummm here she is,.. pretending to shave like daddy? OH MY 

View attachment DSC00167.JPG


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I used to do that with Aquafresh toothpaste.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 2, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Louis C.K. is on Comedy Central right now.
> 
> That man makes me laugh until I freakin cry.



I saw that same routine on Comedy Central a couple weeks ago. Hillarious. I love the part where he's pissed off with the guy sitting next to him on the plane because the guy's upset with the airline cuz he can't get the internet on his computer.

And speaking of Comedy Central, I laughed uproariously at Katt Williams' stand-up show last night. My GAWD, that was hysterical! He is definitely channeling the brilliance of the great Richard Pryor.

And regarding Cheech and Chong, there's no way my childhood could have been considered complete had it not included the albums (and I do mean albums) Los Conchinos, Big Bambu and The Wedding Album. I mean, jeez..."Earache My Eye"..."Basketball Jones"..."Sgt Stedanko"..."Black Lassie"...."Dave's Not Here!".


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 3, 2009)

The Arctic has no respect for fashion!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IjGNJPNyzU


aaannnd the HOTTEST kiss Ive ever seen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhQR8wlsInI


----------



## Shosh (Jun 6, 2009)

I usually dont dream about Dims people, but I had a dream last night that Ashley ( Big Cutie Ashley) and Admiral Snackbar got married!

The Admiral was his usual funny and witty self, and Ashley looked pretty in her wedding dress.

It is amazing the things that pop into your head when you are dreaming.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 6, 2009)

My niece loves the grad dress we bought on Monday so much that she tries it on every day! The day we bought it my sister came home from work and my niece was lying in bed wearing it! 

Goofy girl!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 6, 2009)

Richard Pryor...  The sunset strip live show.


----------



## jamesdevise (Jun 7, 2009)

Dumb and Dumber! I genuinely cannot stop watching this movie.......'pretty bird'!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 12, 2009)

My cat loves mint. He goes crazy for it. 

I had a pack of mint gum in my purse. When I woke up this morning I found the package of gum on the living room floor. The packaging had been chewed apart and the cat was licking the gum. 

Silly kitty!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 12, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> My cat loves mint. He goes crazy for it.
> 
> I had a pack of mint gum in my purse. When I woke up this morning I found the package of gum on the living room floor. The packaging had been chewed apart and the cat was licking the gum.
> 
> Silly kitty!



Get him some catnip. It is part of the mint family of plants. That's why he is after your stash. 

---

Mergirl is making me laugh.


----------



## Chef (Jun 12, 2009)

The Bear Wit Project link that OWA posted here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1195618&postcount=875

Help! Help! Help! LOL! Animal is making me laugh!


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 14, 2009)

We just came home from seeing The Hangover and I can't stop cracking up!! Funniest shit I've seen in a long time...


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 14, 2009)

Does everyone remember this Pampers commercial? Not that diapers make me happy, haha

I love it so much, especially at 0:47 :wubu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNGZA5ZHQk4


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 16, 2009)

Grandpa just shit on top of the toliet. 

hahahahahaha


----------



## debz-aka (Jun 16, 2009)

My husband and I are watching *Trailer Park Boys*. Seriously funny! Plus anything that Ricky Gervais does. Love that man!


----------



## BMOC (Jun 17, 2009)

*Role Models*. Hilarious movie with Paul Rudd and Sean William Scott.


----------



## Mini (Jun 17, 2009)

Monkey Baby.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 24, 2009)

That, judging from a few PM's I have received, some men don't get my signature. However, my social calendar could be getting full.


----------



## Suze (Jun 24, 2009)

Whore makeup tutorial


----------



## Tau (Jun 24, 2009)

"You know Brian when you wear that suit you look like a white poop ...that got stuck..." LOL! I adore Stewie. Also Pineapple Express *dies laughing*


----------



## Suze (Aug 31, 2009)

i know it's kinda horrible... but!!!

http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index.jhtml?videoId=247718&title=worst-speeches-of-all-time


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 2, 2009)

I had a crappy day. I had to go to my HR department about this woman I work with. She's been making my life hell. Then, I found out one of the medications I take shouldn't be taken by people who have Lupus. I have lupus. 

Here's the part that is making me laugh. I get home pull out a bottle of water that is partially frozen and open it. It must have been over full because the water sprayed everywhere when I opened it. The walls, dishwasher, fridge and I were soaked! I just burst out laughing!


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 3, 2009)

Noel Fielding. I love him.


----------



## SMA413 (May 10, 2011)

www.petitelapgiraffe.com


----------



## mossystate (May 15, 2011)

My sister told me that when she was taking my 5 year old nephew to preschool on Friday, out of the blue he said..." Mom, I'm just Jenny from the block. "



That boy is too wonderful.


----------



## cinnamitch (May 15, 2011)

My grandson stole his little sisters tutu and is running around the house wearing it with nothing else on but a pair of boots.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 15, 2011)

My cats. The kitten, who's about 10 months old, just chased my 5-year-old cat up and down the house before catching him and flipping him over onto his back. The older cat than trotted away and started to lick his crotch. Apparently this is how cats pretend to not be embarrassed.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 15, 2011)

How is it that a majority of the people I talk to on a regular basis are one or more of these three options: 1) Born in 1975, 1977, or 1982. 2) Is a Leo. 3) Is a Scorpio. WTF.


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 16, 2011)

Because it was true.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 16, 2011)

mossystate said:


> That, judging from a few PM's I have received, some men don't get my signature. However, my social calendar could be getting full.


What? You mean you're NOT a GMILF Feedee in a recliner?
:doh:
-Rusty


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 10, 2011)

My 6 yr old nephew woke up in the middle of the night, came into my room to sleep in my bed, and just as he was falling back asleep, he asks "Sammy, in the morning can you make a video of me dancing so we can send it to America's Got Talent?" and then passed out.

He's so random, it kills me.


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 10, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous sweetie darling sweetie, im watching the box set !


----------



## herin (Jun 14, 2011)

My drunk kitchen on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq7G-Q9ZwC0&feature=related


----------



## mossystate (Jul 3, 2011)

Browsing and landed on Food Network Challenge - Star Wars cakes. The contestants have to work with Star Wars ' super fans '. Holy shit, the force of musty basement is strong.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 3, 2011)

Listening to my ex's comments about the movie we are watching. He's basically yelling at the TV.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 4, 2011)

people making blind assumptions that don't know what there talking about.annoying but funny at the same time.


----------



## Tyna (Jul 4, 2011)

hearing my son sing "Fish Heads" on his headset except he doesn't know the correct lyrics so he sings "Fish Ass" (Fish ass, fish ass roly poly fish ass...) He has autism, so thats what the song sounds like to him. He calls it the Fish Ass song, and begs me to play it for him off youtube, lol.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## MissAshley (Jul 15, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> people making blind assumptions that don't know what there talking about.annoying but funny at the same time.



This.

Also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IytNBm8WA1c


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been watching the Catherine Tate show, and it is hillarious. Lauren Cooper is the shit! She is fierce! And she ain't bovvered, just look at her face. 

It's really funny, and I kind of wish I was British so I could understand more of the cultural references in it. Oh well.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 16, 2011)

Drunk Comic Book History: The Robins http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quM_641RG64

I've seen it before, but it has been a while. I forgot how much I enjoyed it. Even the slight mocking of Jason Todd makes me happy. Is that wrong?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 16, 2011)

Tosh.O doing 30 seconds of fart jokes.. really helped my horrid evening.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm house sitting another home this weekend and I just went outside to sit on the porch and kind of relax after last night. Considering I haven't been to sleep yet, I just sat back wearing my underwear and a t-shirt, looking for music on my netbook when it started to sprinkle. It wasn't real rain,so no big deal, but before I could even really close the computer and grab my dug-out, the rain got harder, and I ran to the door....only it was locked. I almost cried remembering Bran telling me about the new locks that locked back after you closed the door. I wasn't in the rain five seconds before I looked down and thought about crawling through the massive doggie door big enough for two chow/Dane mixes...I yelled for Sunni through the door, and knocked twice,she's been passed out for hours on the sofa,to be honest I really didn't want her to see me outside in my granny panties with unicorns on 'em or me red eyed and about to be really wet. Hoping like god. I did some awesome flexible, twisty shit, nobody my size should have to do, or be able to ..I reached through and could feel the lock, but had to put one knee on the ground and stand on one leg...and stretch...I got it. Right about the time the wind picked up and the sky fell. 


just now when I pictured myself looking utterly dumb...I had tears in my eyes.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jul 16, 2011)

My son. He just called me into the bathroom to help him and when I get in there, I see that he has taken one of my tampons out of the wrapper..and then he asks, 'This lightsaber?' Yes, yes it is. Fighting the forces of evil, it does lol 

Raising a developmentally disabled child alone definitely has its frustrations but it's these little kernels of hilarity that melt those frustrations away.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jul 21, 2011)

I shared this on FB earlier, so thought I'd share it here too. 

My son has struck me again:

At the 'rents and CNN was on. The reporter said, 'That man was shot in the eye' (or lost his eye, something like that) and Brandon turns around quickly to listen and asks, 'Batman?' 
Me: No. THAT man lol


----------



## Lamia (Jul 21, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I shared this on FB earlier, so thought I'd share it here too.
> 
> My son has struck me again:
> 
> ...



This reminded me of a time I was watching the news with my mom. The reporter said "A man's body was found today he'd been stabbed 57 times" without missing a beat my mom quipped "a man with 57 knives is being held for questioning" *rimshot* I laugh everytime I think of that.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 21, 2011)

argh i want to post something that made me laugh pretty hard but it has an exposed female breast so i probably can't post it.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 21, 2011)

One time we were watching tv and my dad was stretched out on the couch relaxing from a day's hard work. A commercial came on and in it this guy goes to his kitchen in the middle of the night and starts building a sammich that would make Jughead from the Archies drool. Dad starts commenting on the different meats and cheeses the guy is selecting and he's really getting into it. Dad comments "a good sandwich is what a guy needs". The guy reaches in for the Miracle Whip, but what's this? Empty?!?! So in disgust the guy starts putting the stuff all back in the fridge. At this point my father has a violent spasm and sits up on the couch. It appears the tv gods are going to deny him the pleasure of living vicariously through this character as he eats his delicious sammich. The narrator says "A sandwich just isn't a sandwich without Miracle Whip". My dad jumps up and screams at the tv. "You dirty rotten son of [email protected]#@ I'll lock your [email protected]# out in that shed for 3 weeks and we'll see if you eat that [email protected]#@#@#@ sandwich without Miracle Whip" then dad left and went to bed. He was too mad to watch anymore tv. I have giggled from then until this day when I picture my dad taking this dagwood sammich out to some guy chained in our shed and asking day after day "will you eat it now?" and the guy holding out until week 3 and then finally conceding to eat it dry and without any tasty condiments.

I went on youtube and found the original commerical from 1983 so I was 13 when this happened. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZWqMcqQs50


:doh:


----------



## idontspeakespn (Jul 29, 2011)

This

I laughed so hard I'm sure I wee'd on myself a little. The cat just makes it all the better.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 30, 2011)

This is funny  http://www.razorianfly.com/2011/07/28/when-angry-birds-met-cut-the-rope-humor/


----------



## hrd (Jul 31, 2011)

Bert Macklin, FBI. =)


----------



## SMA413 (Jul 31, 2011)

hrd said:


> Bert Macklin, FBI. =)



I <3 Andy and Parks & Rec!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 31, 2011)

This was last night but I was dying laughing.
Nacho is my big fat goofy orange tabby. He loves looking out the big atrium window in my living room and gazing at the deer which, at this time of year, are filling up and grazing everywhere for the fall and winter ahead. He had his eye on one buck in particular who just stood there with a mouthful of leaves like a cow and I knew Nacho was thinking...'I just know I could take down that weird cow'. It was his lion on the Serengeti moment and then he farted and fell off the chair.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 31, 2011)

The nightly news.Between political arguments and melodramatic reporters.One on our local news even deigns to use F'ing props.Such as a guy got carjacked and they took his cell phone and shoes,this overly dramatic assclown even went so far as to grab his own keys,cell,and one shoe and waved them in front of the camera while holding the microphone with the other and getting red-faced and irate.I couldn't stop laughing for the rest of the broadcast.

P.S. that was just one instance,this guy has several more prop stories.He loves using props to report the "news".


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 3, 2011)

Have any of you heard of Reckless Tortuga? If not they're this comedy group based in La. http://www.recklesstortuga.com/

There is also the Harvard Sailing Team, which is beyond hilarious. My favorite from them is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gspaoaecNAg.

It's been a good night with all of the funny I've had.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 3, 2011)

whenparentstext.com


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 3, 2011)

i know im just now posting this! but it has had me laughing for awhile.LOL! sorry to all Justin Bieber fans!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ7oGA0kpUA


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 4, 2011)

The Dude De Ching

I haven't made it past "Shut the Fuck Up Donny!" yet, though. It's mostly just making me want to watch the movie again.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 10, 2011)

The Birthday Rap


----------



## Lamia (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcVTHeKnvMI&feature=related

French and Saunders Fellini creepy dance from 81/2


----------



## KingColt (Aug 14, 2011)

Freddy Lockharts Podcast on the deathsquad network. Very funny


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm watching a re-run of _The New Adventures of Old Christine._ Why, oh WHY did they ever cancel this show?


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 8, 2011)

My 4 year old great niece visits me today. She spends a lot of time in my bedroom rummaging through my junk drawer (just a drawer that I toss stuff into when I can't decide what to do with). She says, "Aunt Tay, what is this for?" (she holds up a penis shaped pencil eraser that I received in a party favor bag at a bachelorette party which I had forgotten about). 
I was really embarrassed cos I thought I had thrown it out, so I hurried up and grabbed it out of her hand and said, "It's a rocket shaped eraser that I need to throw away." I tossed it in the trash and without a beat she said, "That's a funny looking rocket eraser. It kinda looks like my brother's wee-wee." Her brother is 11 months old. Couldn't help but laugh at that.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm watching last nights episode of Futurama. We're on the cheesy part where it was spoofing japanese style cartoons. It's quite funny. I love me some Futurama!


----------



## lushluv (Sep 9, 2011)

I haven't laughed this hard in a long time, this guy is just funny. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-IKSBCASpk


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 16, 2011)

Meet The Eight Amish Guys Jailed For Refusing To Attach Orange Safety Triangles To Their Buggies






LOL!!!! 

(My small token of appreciation in the form of what i hope is a raucous LOL whilst i go tend to things i must, IRL. I love it here. ty, all.)


----------



## crayola box (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, these Amish are a tall bunch!


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 16, 2011)

crayola box said:


> Wow, these Amish are a tall bunch!



They did seem a bit short. :shocked: lol i thought the same thing! 

Now, "Whats making me laugh?" Im at the police station, and im NOT in cuffs. OMG!!! :huh:

ok lol have a good one


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 16, 2011)

crayola box said:


> Wow, these Amish are a tall bunch!



I think its referring to inches on the board behind them.


----------



## crayola box (Sep 16, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> I think its referring to inches on the board behind them.



Lol, on second look that seems obvious, but for some reason my mind immediately thought feet, at first glance....oops!


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 16, 2011)

My niece is in the front yard trying to do cartwheels. Each time she gets her feet just about ready to go over into a full 360, she backs off and says things like "I messed up cos I gotta go potty" or "Oops, I made a mistake" and one time she stood up looked at the tree and said "That tree got in my way"--it was about 20 feet away from where she was doing her cartwheels. She is alone in the yard and talking to herself. She finally saw me watching her from my window and said, "Wanna come do cartwheels with me? You wont even have to kick your feet up!. We can roll you like Violet from Willy Wonka. You are not blue though so it won't be as much fun." I told her that I would come and watch HER do cartwheels but my Violet days are over! That was too funny.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 19, 2011)

I needed a good laugh tonight so we're put the IT Crowd on and i'm laughing my ass off. Such a funny show.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 20, 2011)

The Charlie Sheen roast!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 22, 2011)

Mathias said:


> The Charlie Sheen roast!




I can't wait to see that!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2011)

The facebook is getting worse all the time!


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 22, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Meet The Eight Amish Guys Jailed For Refusing To Attach Orange Safety Triangles To Their Buggies
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> (My small token of appreciation in the form of what i hope is a raucous LOL whilst i go tend to things i must, IRL. I love it here. ty, all.)


Seriously? 

I can understand not wanting to stick a non-19th Century plastic doohickey on their wagons, but there ought to be some sufficiently retro equivalent (tiny orange glass beads on a suitably sized shiny metal triangular frame?) that would both meet with their approval and fulfill the DOT requirements.

There's got to be a (pre-steam) steampunk solution here.

-Rusty


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 22, 2011)

This un-photoshopped sign, snapped actual picture while riding down (up?) Rt. 1 during my first settling in of St Augustine.







I still dont know how i can win $1....


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 22, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I can understand not wanting to stick a non-19th Century plastic doohickey on their wagons, but there ought to be some sufficiently retro equivalent (tiny orange glass beads on a suitably sized shiny metal triangular frame?) that would both meet with their approval and fulfill the DOT requirements.
> 
> ...


They say the triangles violate their modesty laws and paying the fines amount to complying with a law that violates their religious structures.

Modern inventions are NOT necessarily verboten. I've seen many an Amish person getting around wearing inline skates, for example.


----------



## lushluv (Sep 22, 2011)

The Amish pic reminded me of this pic I saw a couple of weeks ago. The _caption_ is what made me laugh.  


_*"An Amish Smart Car just passed by my driveway." *_


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 22, 2011)

Thats true the horse is probably smarter then most of the folks on the street.


----------



## lushluv (Sep 23, 2011)

^^^

You could be right.....lol when I was a kid my brother's girlfriend at the time lived on a horse ranch, her father ran it. Anyway, my dad decided he was going to put me on top of one of them, and it in turn promptly proceeded to return me the ground. :wubu:

Then my mom told me this story once about how she and a friend had gone out riding when they were girls, and her friend decided she wanted to gallop, but my mom decided to stay at her _much slower_ pace, but her horse had other ideas and took off, apparently not wanting the other horse to get ahead of him. To my mom's dismay, he even jumped a fence. lol

My mom never rode a horse again. 

Save a horse.....ride a cowboy.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 30, 2011)

Last night while watching t.v. with my 8 y/o niece, it was thundering and lightening. She says, "God must be angry. Did you know that thunder and lightening is God's way of showing us that he's mad?" 
Offhandedly I said something like, "No, I think that is atmospheric conditions. I don't think thunder is God's way of telling us that he's mad."

So tonight, rain and lightening and thunder again.
(BOOM! another lightening and thunder explodes outside our house)
The same niece says, "Well, if God's not mad then he must be really frustrated cos he keeps doing the same thing over and over again."


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2011)

I dont know what made me do it but steve my ex liked a mutual friends status and I looked at his fb wall omg all his pre concieved notions about people he had a list of things he avoids on dating sites. God forbid he met a bbw/ssbbw who enjoys working out cause going to the gym is not allowed apparently amongst (hes my age) no kids, not allowed to like motor sports oh the list had me laughing so hard gosh I am glad I dont interact with him anymore soo toxic
but oh my it was worth the laugh!!!!!


----------



## toomuchtoomuch (Oct 5, 2011)

This Mentos commercial is making me crack up! hahahhaha


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2011)

This.

View attachment 312204_300122170003907_100000183801159_1473417_1806415072_n.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 6, 2011)

Seeing this gif


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2011)

this picture.

View attachment 292043_2311102450353_1033120262_2633140_1543961750_n.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 18, 2011)

The Fenton/Jesus Christ in Richmond Park video. STILL laughing at this.

The banned SA Nando's ad, Last Dictator Standing

and....this cartoon


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 18, 2011)

The Survivor Finale.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Dec 25, 2011)

That's what I thought to myself when I was given a thin, cheesy:doh:, $30.00 dollar, gold *plated* chain 2 days ago. Epic Fail! I know "its the thought that counts". But this guy can afford Van Cleef & Arpels and brags about it. I've seen his accounts. He's just being El Cheapo. LOL!! Whatever. We'll see how giving I'll be when it comes to the next bj I decide to dole out.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 26, 2011)

Watching Parking Wars and the idiots who decide to act like a donkey on tv always make me giggle!


----------



## georgedepp (Dec 26, 2011)

Right now my niece making me happy with doing crazy activities. She's 1 year old and moving her eyes roundly and become a ghost with me. Its really very funny. She also laughs after doing this.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 28, 2011)

My roommates and I just watched the first two episodes of Legend of the Seeker and, well, it's the Sword of Truth meets Xena. It was probably the most accidentally hilarious show I've seen in a long time.


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 28, 2011)

Watching episodes of "Sanford & Son" just laughing my ass off ... Redd Foxx was, in my opinion, the funniest comedian to ever grace this earth. R.I.P. Redd, you are definitely missed.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 29, 2011)

_*My son and I have been making each other laugh all day. First he named my fat roll "Master Cinnamon Roll". Then we used my Google translator app from my phone to translate "I have to fart" in several different languages. 

This is what made him laugh really hard:

Me asking sweetly : "Hey, baby boy...Can you give me that little bag on my night stand?"

*Son doesn't respond.

Me continuing in a sweet tone: "Baby, can you get me that little bag of chocolates over there..."

*Son continues to ignore me.

Me: Awww damn it, boy! Get outta my way!

*Pushes son out of the way to get chocolate.

For some reason, my son thought that was so funny. Maybe because he never hears me say any cuss words like damn. He says he wants to video tape me saying that. *_


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 29, 2011)

Penny: I just love this cobbler...
Sheldon's Mom: You know what the secret ingredient is, don't you?
Penny: Love?
Sheldon's Mom: Lard!

hahaha


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 2, 2012)

I am REALLY trying to stop using curse words. 
Recently my nephew and his wife needed a place to stay for a few nights. My niece-in-law has a message on her phone that says "you have another f*cking text message" every time that someone sends her a message. It was funny the first time but after hearing it several hundred times a day it got rather annoying. 
My N-I-L was in the other room and her message alarm sounded off but she didn't hear it. My sister, my bro-in-law, myself and my 8 year old niece were sitting at the table when it sounded, so I said, "Let's repeat it on the count of three. ONE, TWO, THREE..." and we all chimed in very loudly with, "You have got another f*cking text message" so that my NIL would come running. Almost at once my little eight year old niece realized that she had said a curse word and looked quickly to her mother to see if she'd been caught. He mother hadn't noticed, so she relaxed a little bit until she noticed Aunt Terri staring at her. I said, "Mommy didn't hear that, but *I* did...and I am telling". I pretended to start to tell her mom and my niece jumped out of her chair, tried to cover up my mouth and started saying, "Please don't tell, that was an accident. I didn't mean to say the bad word. I didn't mean it. Please don't tell" My sister, who was oblivious to what was happening asked, "What?" and I said, "um, someone chimed in with us when we told about the text message." and I pointed at my niece. My niece, who by now was red faced and embarrassed that she had said a bad word said, "Sorry mommy, but you were having so much fun and I wanted to have fun, too. It really was an accident..." (she smiles) and then she says, "besides, its not New Year's yet. I still get to make mistakes this year." 
We must've laughed about that for hours and hours.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 4, 2012)

Seinfeld (especially George) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia02fGpUQfU


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 4, 2012)

My friend has taken it upon himself to call me every morning to be my personal alarm clock. The past few times, knowing that I'd be answering the phone practically asleep and completely under the covers so I'm not looking out the window, he's also telling me the snowfall. In Anchorage, Alaska, Bangor, Maine and Boulder, Colorado. LMAO


----------



## Lamia (Jan 4, 2012)

Teddy the porcupine eating corn. I laugh every time I watch him. He's so adorable. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZaRTAoGelQ


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 5, 2012)

Lamia said:


> Teddy the porcupine eating corn. I laugh every time I watch him. He's so adorable.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZaRTAoGelQ



The noises he makes are so cute! "Oh well" hehehehehe


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 5, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Watching Parking Wars and the idiots who decide to act like a donkey on tv always make me giggle!



I want to be the one in the glass booth at the Impound yard, who likes hits a button and dumps fire sprinkler water on them and then tell the Donkeys "Your insurance papers are all wet you have to get a new set" then when they get angry say "YA want some more stinky stagnant Philly fire sprinkler water?"


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 5, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> Seinfeld (especially George)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia02fGpUQfU



Best George line "Its only a lie Jerry if you believe its a lie"


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 5, 2012)

Admiral Snackbar's comments about Michael Cera in the "last movie you watched" thread .... absolutely hilarious!


----------



## Lamia (Jan 5, 2012)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> The noises he makes are so cute! "Oh well" hehehehehe



I know!! He's just so into it and when he does that cute little shake like...the nom sounds are the best!


----------



## rockhound225 (Jan 5, 2012)

Mike Nelson, Crow T. Robot and Tom Servo! "Look, there's Waldo!"


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 5, 2012)

rockhound225 said:


> Mike Nelson, Crow T. Robot and Tom Servo! "Look, there's Waldo!"



You are sooooooo getting MST3K rep! And I would like to throw a big ol' "Rowsdower" out to you too


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jan 5, 2012)

Amy Farrah Fowler in the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 9, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Admiral Snackbar's comments about Michael Cera in the "last movie you watched" thread .... absolutely hilarious!



I laughed at that too, eventhough I am a Michael Cera fan.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 9, 2012)

.... and speaking of Michael Cera .... I'm watching "Superbad" right now ... I'm sure it's the movie I have the laughed the most at, it is one of the few comedy films that I actually own. Definitely a classic!


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 9, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> .... and speaking of Michael Cera .... I'm watching "Superbad" right now ... I'm sure it's the movie I have the laughed the most at, it is one of the few comedy films that I actually own. Definitely a classic!



I did the same thing with Nick and Nora's Infinite Playlist. It's totally not for someone my age, but it made me laugh out loud.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 10, 2012)

Found this on a friend's facebook page...sooooo fitting for someone I want to do this to..lol


----------



## imfree (Jan 10, 2012)

Do not post while intoxicated. 

View attachment PWI test wb md.jpg


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson (Jan 10, 2012)

a new Guitar Center recently opened kind of near me. I had applied there but didnt make it past the second interview with the district manager. Anyway, going in there as a customer i notice every female employee are girls i actually know. one is an ex girlfriend, one is one of my sisters friends thats had the hots for me forever, and one is just a friend of a friend. small world right? So today i was hanging out with my sister. little did i know entering her car, her friend from guitar center that likes me was in there. im not into her so its just funny, a little awkward for my sister haha, but it was cool. just got in, so i wanted to share it with everyone.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 16, 2012)

Remembering how yesterday on my walk, I got "hit on" by John Oates (from Hall n' Oates) look-a-like.

He had the same build, the *'stache*, the jerry curl mullet... everything! hahahaha


----------



## Lamia (Jan 16, 2012)

I am still giggling over a conversation with my bf today.

Him: "When I did I become so dumb?" *while playing scrabble*
Me: "Um when you became a boy"
Him: "ppffttt"
Me: "No really that moment in the womb when your haha become a hoho your intellect declined"
Me *attacked with a pillow*

 (I was just teasing)


----------



## metabliss (Jan 17, 2012)

Gabriel Iglesias. I have seen his comedy specials so many times, but they are still funny


----------



## imfree (Jan 17, 2012)

I remembered this joke I read, decades ago, about 3 hard-of-hearing ladies who were out for a walk. 

First lady: It sure is windy, today! 

Second lady: No, today is Thursday!

Third lady: Me, too. Let's go for a soda!!!


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 17, 2012)

.... thinking about some of the voice acting in the original Resident Evil game for the PlayStation. It's THAT laughably bad.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 17, 2012)

A friend of mine's FB status:

"Whatever you do, don't lose your cool. I lost my cool and it killed my career." ~ LL J

*snickers*


----------



## Takeshi (Jan 18, 2012)

A video clips i uploaded from a scene in Call of Duty

http://youtu.be/kPmJRpr8kCY


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 19, 2012)

This is flippin' awesome!!! lol

http://youtu.be/6ntDYjS0Y3w


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 21, 2012)

*Mom:* Youre like the master procrastinator. You have it down so well-
*Me:* Its a science.
*Mom:* If only there were some way you could make money off of it.
*Me:* I KNOW!
*Mom:* Why dont you write a book about being a procrastinator?
*Me:* Because itd never get finished.
*Mom:* *hysterically laughing*
*Me:* Did you really not see that one coming?


----------



## Lamia (Jan 24, 2012)

On my facebook feed:

Friend: These three boys were in Taco Bell acting a fool and yelling, "Praise Satan". They go outside and the ringleader got hit by a car speeding through the parking lot. IRONY!!! I've never seen anything like it!

Me: Wow is he ok?

Friend: He flew a couple feet and landed on the pavement. He kind of staggered a bit but he was sitting up. What made it even worse, the lady who hit him sat in her Lexus the whole time!! At least see if he is okay!


----------



## swinglifeaway (Jan 24, 2012)

A comic series about business cats:

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/bobcats_monday


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 24, 2012)

A coworker posting a quote from another coworker on FB. She posted it a few days ago, but I still laugh about it.

All I heard was, 'when it comes, it's gonna come HARD!'

She was talking about winter. 

lol


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 24, 2012)

This.........


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 28, 2012)

The Australian Open Women's finals which go like this...

Azarenka:OHHHHOOOHOOOOHOOOOO!!!
(In a high pitched "turkey running from the butcher" kind of voice)

Sharapova:AIGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
(in a gutteral screaming, "you stole my twinkie and I am going to get you, bitch!" voice)

Azarenka: OHHHHOOOHOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!

Sharapova: AIGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

Imagine that back and forth for a little over and hour!
Sounded like a fox got loose in the hen house.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 30, 2012)

I cannot stop giggling....over 20 some odd years of owning pets...this is always true...


----------



## imfree (Jan 30, 2012)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I cannot stop giggling....over 20 some odd years of owning pets...this is always true...



Absolutely! Mom's herd is 2 terriers and 1 Maine Coon and her bed looks like that at bed time.:doh:


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 2, 2012)

The "Sailor Mouth" episode of Spongebob Squarepants.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 2, 2012)

I just love this strip. Having a cat, i can totally relate 
http://catversushuman.blogspot.com


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 2, 2012)

We're gonna play Alabama's version of Where's Waldo.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 4, 2012)

Bender- "So what's the problem? It's not like you slept with him."

Leela- "........."

Fry- 

Bender- "Oh my GOD!!"

From my favorite Futurama episode!


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 5, 2012)

I Love the 90's on VH1 hahahaha


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 6, 2012)

My friend I just spoke to on the phone


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks to MattB, this! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Otzi-M_HLCU&feature=related


lalalalalalalalalalala...


----------



## Mathias (Feb 14, 2012)

"What does Ms. Carol think of her kids?"


"She thinks we're all little-" **BLEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!!*


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 14, 2012)

"She just threatened to remove my man parts and turn it into a vagina for me."
"Don't worry, vagina is just her go-to word when she's angry"


----------



## Mishty (Feb 16, 2012)

I just made this because my friends gave me a hard time 'cause I had a panic attack over a message I didn't wanna read.

It cheered me up a little, and it broke the ice in the room. 

View attachment jjjjjjbv.png


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 26, 2012)

Remembering something my 4 year old niece told me today...

She was showing me her new "Build-A-Bear" teddy bear and all the clothes/accessories that she got with it... well, she showed me the bear's underpants and said "these are her panties..." Pause. She then takes the bear and spreads it's legs and then proceeds to say "you know, to cover all of *this * stuff here".

Oh my gosh!!!!!! I went and told my sister and laughed so hard! It was priceless.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 26, 2012)

My best friends fiance, who I despise, liked her status on Facebook. 

Normally, this isn't funny, but *I* have my language setting on _pirate_ right now, so it read "The bilge rat ____ ____ an' 2 other mateys be likin' this." 

... *"The bilge rat ".. * Oh my god, I may start calling him that.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Feb 29, 2012)

Sent a very special someone a birthday surprise, but it was a little late getting there via snail mail. This conversation ensued:

Him: So apparently there's a box at my house with stars falling out
Me Yay stars!
Him: Would that be it? Lol
Me: If it's leaking confetti, you can bet it's from me. Lol.


I taped that shit up hardcore too. Damn confetti.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 29, 2012)

Glitter: the Herpes of craft supplies.

-Rusty


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 29, 2012)

This video.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 29, 2012)

A little show called Delocated.


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 19, 2012)

Watching "Zach Galifianakis Live at the Purple Onion" on Netflix right now ... I'm not even a fan of his movies typically, but this is pretty hilarious stuff!!!


----------



## Fattitude1 (Mar 20, 2012)

THIS is making me laugh~

Two young businessmen in Florida were sitting down for a break in their soon-to-be new store in the shopping mall. As yet, the store wasn't ready, with only a few shelves and display racks set up. One said to the other, "I'll bet that any minute now some old person is going to walk by, put his face to the window, and ask what we're selling." 
Sure enough, just a moment later, a curious senior gen...tleman walked up to the window, looked around intensely and rapped on the glass. Then in a loud voice asked, "What are you sellin' here?" One of the men replied sarcastically, "We're selling ass-holes." 

Without skipping a beat, the old timer said, "You must be doing well. Only two left." :bow:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 21, 2012)

Joey Lawrence in an Old Navy commercial??


Whoa!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm watching The Muppets with my boys and am transported back to childhood


----------



## Fattitude1 (Mar 23, 2012)

A man was admitted to a hospital with 6 plastic horses up his ass. The doctor described his condition as stable.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 23, 2012)

This
Bad Lip Reading


----------



## bigpapi4u (Apr 15, 2012)

you gotta be thinking about sex the all the time to come up with this lol

View attachment .facebook_49237.jpg


----------



## Kamily (Apr 15, 2012)

My daughter painted the toenails of my mom's new Chihuahua. LOL


----------



## Mishty (Apr 16, 2012)

SMA413 said:


> Joey Lawrence in an Old Navy commercial??
> 
> 
> Whoa!



Annnnd Blossom!


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 20, 2012)

Sheldon Cooper in a Flash Gordon costume in super speed running to the Grand Canyon to yell at Leonard.


----------



## bigpapi4u (Apr 21, 2012)

no matter how down I feel this always makes me lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgslUro5Mlk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## imfree (Apr 21, 2012)

bigpapi4u said:


> no matter how down I feel this always makes me lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgslUro5Mlk&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Funny enough, but MAAAYUN!!!, that vid should have come with a loud sound warning!:shocked:


----------



## AuntHen (May 23, 2012)

The American Idol Finale... It's like a scream-o and sparkle-spandex fest!! hahahahaha

I can just hear my Dad in my head if he were to hear this...

"sounds like a dyin' animal in there" oh my word!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hooooooooooo


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 23, 2012)

I just got the first season of Life Goes On from Netflix. OMG, the mullets are hilarious, as are the mall bangs. Oh, and the girls wearing suspenders to hold up their miniskirts (yea, I missed that trend).


----------



## willowmoon (May 24, 2012)

Watching the MST3K version of "Cave Dwellers" right now ....

View attachment dwellers.jpg


----------



## Jeeshcristina (May 24, 2012)

My grandmother got a smart phone and has been texting, picture messaging, and facebooking me all day.


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 26, 2012)

It's hilarious and true!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (May 26, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> It's hilarious and true!



I love it! It's so true. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 26, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> It's hilarious and true!


Oh god...how true.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 27, 2012)

There is a clan named Blackadder in Scotland. I'm loving it!!


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 2, 2012)

My cat is so freakin' cute sometimes. She was turning round and round and the edge of my feet and trying to find a good spot to take her nap. I watched her cos she just couldn't seem to find the right position...or her spot just wasn't as comfortable as she wanted it to be. Finally she got it just how she wanted it and laid down. Then she saw me looking at her wagged her tail and licked her kitty lips...then as if to say "goodnight" she curled up into a tiny little ball and put her paw over her face. I giggled a little and then she raised her head up to see what the giggle was about. I said, "you silly cat" and she licked the edge of my foot (as if giving me a kiss) and then dozed off to sleep.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 7, 2012)

Knowing that John Mayer is distraught about Taylor Swift's song about him. But truly nobody can love John Mayer like .... well .... John Mayer, of course.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Jun 14, 2012)

My family. They are hi-freaking-larious.

A few snippets of convo:

Me: Man, it's great that little brother doesn't have to work today.
Dad: Yeah, he'll probably just sleep all day.
Me: But, he's earned it!
Dad: True-dat. 
Me: Well, aren't you hip?
Dad: Don't dish me.

Also, my grandmother texting me. They are SO long, like little letters. She feels really proud of herself though, so I spend all day trying to explain to her how to bring up email on her iPhone. Wouldn't trade 'em.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 14, 2012)

This hand holding video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W27pfiRg5WQ

It makes me think of all the times that little kids have come up and held my hand...just random kids at stores. lol

One time I walked by a guy with this baby and the baby said "Mommy!" and grabbed my shirt. The guy was pissed. He was like "That's not your MOTHER!". 

That's why this video works is he's so gentle and just sort of eases into it. He's sort of childlike in his attempts. It helps that he's attractive. 

I am reminded of a time when I went to visit my friend and played in the sandbox with her neice Laklyn who was about 3 years old. We went inside and were visiting and I played dolls with her while my friend I were talking. In the middle of talking with my friend, Laklyn grabbed my hand and said "Hey let's go back to my room and take a nap".  It was so random and bizarre it makes me laugh whenever I think about it and how weird kids are. 

lol


----------



## Mathias (Jun 20, 2012)

My dog and how he tries to "fight" water. I love my little furball. :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 21, 2012)

Watching old episodes of "Sanford And Son" ..... love it!!!!


----------



## moore2me (Jun 23, 2012)

I just heard that Sandusky was found guilty of 45 counts of abuse & rape. This made me laugh. Justice is served for once this week. Bad man will rot in jail hopefully.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 23, 2012)

I just received a msg on FB from an admirer. While referring to my curves his last line went something like..."I like a road with curves. I mean, what's a road without curves? BORING"


made me laugh.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 23, 2012)

at Walter Sobchack (aka John Goodman) hahahaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmULYr1nsZ0&feature=related


----------



## Mathias (Jun 26, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter.


----------



## Kamily (Jun 26, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter.




 Thats a good one!!


----------



## Kamily (Jun 26, 2012)

I went walking this evening with my cousin and my daughter. Then went out to eat some appetizers and drinks. We had a great time and shared lots of laughs.  Shes crazy but I love her.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 26, 2012)

The words (and background noises) to the song "Candylicker"


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 26, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter.



This made me giggle!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 26, 2012)

The stupidity of people.

It's mind-boggling.


----------



## Kamily (Jun 27, 2012)

I had a guy tell me today that this song reminded him of me...:blush:


Wobble by V.I.C.

http://youtu.be/fE_64SdD27w


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 29, 2012)

Bahahaha. Love it. 

View attachment 197628_258537177588193_312346762_n.jpg


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 31, 2012)

this... hahahahaha


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 4, 2012)

My Great nephew (niece's 2 y/o baby) came up to ma and asked, "kiss?" so I leaned down to kiss him and he grasped my cheeks and planted a big one on me. It was only afterward that I realized that he had mashed banana in both hands.


----------



## one2one (Aug 10, 2012)

The conversation at work on Tuesday:

Me: Did you see that E. L. James has outsold J. K. Rawlings on Amazon UK?
Co-Worker: No.
Me: It's so sad.
CW: _silent but could barely contain what she wasn't saying_
Me: What?
CW: I'm just wonder what the theme park will look like.

Then on Wednesday with another co-worker:

CW: Now they're coming out with a 50 Shades CD.
Me: No, really?
CW: Yeah. I wonder how much interest there will be for that.
Me: I don't know, but I'm waiting for the action figures.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 10, 2012)

This. :bow: 

View attachment 176203404141456954_HeTfGBdd_f.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 10, 2012)

@SarcasticRover on Twitter. 

"I don't care WHAT HEISENBERG SAYS - when I observe shit, it stays observed. FOR CERTAIN. "


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 12, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> This. :bow:



I could really use a hug right now.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 12, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093
I could really use a hug right now. said:


> I was coming in here to give u a hug but I see what u were responding to lol and I don't have the proper equipment for that kinda hug lol
> 
> But dang, I need a hug too lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 12, 2012)

Hugs for everybody!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 13, 2012)

We got this little guy on Saturday and now Alex has decided that he's a kitten too and he's following Auggie around meowing and trying to climb all the furniture just like him. Its so cute. He even tries to purr when i pet his head.


----------



## Lamia (Aug 14, 2012)

While watching the Olympic closing ceremony they brought up David Bowie and my niece, who is 29 years old, asked me if David Bowie was still alive. I said yes and she said "Oh good then I can still "do him" lol. She said "When he hits me from the back I want him to sing "Dance magic Dance" while he slaps my ass.


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 21, 2012)

I thought this sign was pretty damned ignorant. . .






. . .until I remembered the name of the restaurant.






 -Jim


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Aug 21, 2012)

Watching The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 24, 2012)

I was talking to my friend earlier about some douchy guys at the park who pulling the "point & laugh" routine, so she told me to run at them and scream that I was on bath salts!


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 30, 2012)

- Jim


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 23, 2012)

that the guy who sent me this "girls cant be wrong hey!! Get your Mind off KFC, loosen up, not my fault 98.8% of humans think your vulger and repulsive, then laugh between spewing up. hint-exercise, diet... where you want to meet"

I am still laughing at that one I did send back a snarky reply saying how he could think I would want to meet him after all that ermm if I diddnt know better Id swear he was the same person as my blog stalker oh and as a polite thing for other ssbbws who may turn down this man who is supposedly into him that spitting forth that sort of thing does not engender trust or a likelyhood of getting laid. 

Gotta laugh at what morons some men are. (notice I said SOME)


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 26, 2012)

I was pissed and I threw clothes on at midnight and stomped upstairs in my apartment building to rip the head off of the young woman that lives above me when she and her friend come out of their suite and they're dressed up for clubbing in huge high heels and they're beautiful and lovely and are going for drinks after their shift and here's this crazy 40-something bitch wanting to give them the what for and we end up laughing about the people above her that we both could hear having sex last night. How can you be mad at that? She wanted to give me her cell # so I could call her and tell her to shut up. Ha!

They did agree to ease up on the 4 inch heels on the hardwood floor above my head in the future.

God, I hate being my age or it would have been a blast to have gone with them to wherever they were going.


----------



## Donna (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm still giggling from a conversation today at lunch with some friends. As the subject meandered we talked about the nouns for collective groups of animals (such as a murder of crows, a herd of cattle or a clowder of cats.) One friend asked, "well, what's a group of pigs called?"

I replied, "my in-laws." 

One of my friends spit tea across the table and the folks at the next table laughed so hard they had tears in their eyes.


----------



## Deven (Sep 29, 2012)

PSU beat Illinois 35-7. They were one of the schools that was poaching players after the NCAA sanctions. I'm laughing because if you're gonna poach, make sure you can beat the team you poached from...


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 14, 2012)

When a 5 year old announces to the world "I finally pooped!" in such a proud and happy tone


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 14, 2012)

That's a big deal sometimes! 




fat9276 said:


> When a 5 year old announces to the world "I finally pooped!" in such a proud and happy tone


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2012)

This conversation today:

Ex-boyfriend: I have to approve your potential boyfriends.
Me: *laughs* You do, huh?
Ex: Yes. After say, the second or third date, tell him there's someone he has to meet, bring him over and I'll rough him up a little and tell him I'll kill him if he hurts you.
Me: This might work.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 18, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> This conversation today:
> 
> Ex-boyfriend: I have to approve your potential boyfriends.
> Me: *laughs* You do, huh?
> ...



Lainey, This would be even more funny if you were dating a wrassler, or a boxer, or better yet a mixed martial arts champ. Then let the Ex explain manners and threaten him.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 22, 2012)

These were on the internet today. Me like. 

View attachment biz card2.jpg


View attachment biz card.jpg


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Oct 31, 2012)

Kevin Hart's stand up comedy: Laugh at my Pain. 
It's on Netflix. So is Seriously Funny. I recommend it.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 31, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> Kevin Hart's stand up comedy: Laugh at my Pain.
> It's on Netflix. So is Seriously Funny. I recommend it.



Omg that dude is hilarious. One of my fav comedians.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh my word!! hahahaha... I would like to think that a bit of this went on behind closed doors!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX8tL3PMj7o


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 8, 2012)

Hate to say it but a story about a fart on a first date had me in stitches.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## willowmoon (Nov 21, 2012)

All of those scalper bastards who were trying to price-gouge Christmas shoppers with those Wii U systems .... only to find out that there are PLENTY still in stock in the stores around here ... so they're not getting the $500-$600 for each unit that they were hoping for .... lmfao


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 23, 2013)

My friend showed me this years ago and it still makes me laugh! I also go around saying "paperclip!" at random moments haha 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tcR19y7GPM


----------



## sophie lou (Jan 23, 2013)

I love watching gainer videos on youtube and when you click on peoples profiles the tab for recent activity is called feed. It always makes me giggle


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 25, 2013)

The movie Wild Target with Emily Blunt and Bill Nighy. I love this movie.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 25, 2013)

This...


View attachment 106492


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey MattB! Remember this?!?! Oh my word!! Thanks again hahaha


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Otzi-M_HLCU&feature=related


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 12, 2013)

Nostalgia Critic Destroys the Happy Madison headquarters building
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BKkEgSyRnI


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 14, 2013)

Lainey!!


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 14, 2013)

While watching The Breakfast Club, my sister and I were reminiscing and talking about how all the actors have changed since the movie. My sister mentioned Molly Ringwald. My 6 year old great niece said, "Molly Ringwald???? I know her! She was on Family Guy, she's married to Quagmire and she said something about cutting his arm off and her arm off or something like that." 

I've really gotta pay more attention to what that kid is watching.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=95c_1371654375


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 22, 2013)

Alex is chasing Max around with his itty bitty squirt gun and keeps shooting him in the butt


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 23, 2013)

The new HBO series _The Family Tree_. It's produced by Christopher Guest (_Best in Show_, _A Mighty Wind_) and starring Chris O'Dowd (_The IT Crowd_). The show is done in the style of Christopher Guest's films. It's a fun and hilarious series.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 23, 2013)

Robert DeNiro dancing the can-can in a bustier and slip skirt in the movie Stardust. OH my!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 24, 2013)

This a guy goes away and his mates turn his bedroom into a room fit for a princess its just so delightful and read the article he took it so well

also so aussie the men all have a beer in hand while working lol

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...-hilarious-prank/story-fni0fit3-1226668478816


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 25, 2013)

I told my niece's 6 year old daughter that she wasn't a real person and that she was made of spare robot parts. She ran to her mother and asked if she was a real little girl. Her mother told her that she was real so she RAN to me and yelled. "I AM REAL MY MOM SAYS SO!" so I smiled and said, "She's only telling you that you are a real girl because if you find out the truth you will cry and rust out your bolts. They are VERY expensive and she doesn't have the money to replace them. Aubrey, at the end of the day when you fall to sleep we reset your battery for the next day."
She looked at me with disbelief so I said, "Here let me show you. I'm going to turn you off for a minute." and I pressed her shoulder like it was an on/off button. She said, "SEE? I can talk. I can move. I am not a robot." So I replied, "You can move NOW...but a minute ago you were frozen in place, until I turned you back on a second ago."
she stood there thinking about it for a minute and then said, "IF you turned me off, how come I could still hear and see family guy?" So I said, "Sweetheart, you only saw the FIRST family guy and then I shut you off. NOW this is the SECOND one. You missed the whole first show!"
her response..."NUH UH. You are just trying to pull my leg, Aunt Terri." and she began to walk away. I quickly said, "Tonight when you sleep we have to reboot you cos you are supposed to be programmed to believe everything I say." 
she turned, put her hands on her hip in a you-don't-fool-me fashion and said, "Aunt Tay, I know all about your tricks. I don't believe you." 
As she finally walked away, I said, "You will...tomorrow." 
she just smiled and walked away.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 25, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> I told my niece's 6 year old daughter that she wasn't a real person and that she was made of spare robot parts. She ran to her mother and asked if she was a real little girl. Her mother told her that she was real so she RAN to me and yelled. "I AM REAL MY MOM SAYS SO!" so I smiled and said, "She's only telling you that you are a real girl because if you find out the truth you will cry and rust out your bolts. They are VERY expensive and she doesn't have the money to replace them. Aubrey, at the end of the day when you fall to sleep we reset your battery for the next day."
> She looked at me with disbelief so I said, "Here let me show you. I'm going to turn you off for a minute." and I pressed her shoulder like it was an on/off button. She said, "SEE? I can talk. I can move. I am not a robot." So I replied, "You can move NOW...but a minute ago you were frozen in place, until I turned you back on a second ago."
> she stood there thinking about it for a minute and then said, "IF you turned me off, how come I could still hear and see family guy?" So I said, "Sweetheart, you only saw the FIRST family guy and then I shut you off. NOW this is the SECOND one. You missed the whole first show!"
> her response..."NUH UH. You are just trying to pull my leg, Aunt Terri." and she began to walk away. I quickly said, "Tonight when you sleep we have to reboot you cos you are supposed to be programmed to believe everything I say."
> ...



Lmao that's hilarious!! 

I'm almost 9 1/2 yrs older than my sister and when I would boss her around, she would give me the typical "you're not my mother!!" And I would tell her yes I was but that I had her very young so mom and dad raised her as their own lol. I told her that for yeeeears lol. She said she wondered if it was true for a long time lol

ETA she would also run to mom and dad and ask them if it was true and they would say it wasn't but I just kept putting it into her head lol. Oh to torture young children ...it's so much fun lol


----------



## Morganer (Jun 30, 2013)

Some of these Facebook posts make me LOL! Thank God, newsfeed.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## AuntHen (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 6, 2013)

bahahaha

LOVE IT





fat9276 said:


> 50 Cent WUT?


----------



## SD007 (Oct 6, 2013)

fuck yo trash


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 7, 2013)

This article made me laugh
http://gawker.com/firefighters-help-man-remove-penis-from-a-toaster-1442258723


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 7, 2013)

my 31 lb great nephew thinks that he can push me out of a chair by standing behind me in the chair and pushing on me with all his might.  too funny!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 14, 2013)

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2..._fuck_to_you_by_scourgefanatic101-d6fms8m.png


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 14, 2013)

One of my friends. Is rather ridiculous. Lol


----------



## SD007 (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 21, 2013)

While watching Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets, during a crucial part (good vs. Evil, of course) my 3 year old nephew yells out, "Get him Harry, Kick his butt. GET HIM!" then he turns to me and says, "If Harry loses will you save us Aunt Terri?" I HAD to laugh out loud at that one.


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 3, 2013)

http://www.lolwall.co/lol/272846


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 6, 2013)

The following conversation with my 3 1/2 year old great nephew--

Him: I want to watch it again. Pleaaase?
Me: Why? We've seen Pitch Perfect 4 times in two days. Why don't we watch something else for a change?
Him: No, Press it, I want to see the big girl be a mermaid again. And I like when she dances and acts crazy, and when she dies from a taco. She's funny, like you. I like her. Don't worry Aunt Tay, I love you more cos you are my girl. 
Me: ...and you are my little guy. 

*presses "play" on the DVD player*


----------



## MrSensible (Nov 8, 2013)

Top 10 Hilarious Movie Deaths

The last one... the last one...  (This forum needs a laugh emoticon.)


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 10, 2013)

Rob Ford hits the camera guy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXqONE_fLHU


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh. my. word. hahahaha... I also love the salute to "Grease" 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPnGPIMUnus


----------



## CPProp (Jan 15, 2014)

Hancocks half hour  almost a gentle man (Brit radio comedy).

They missed me out of the honours list this year to.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Majyl5g0mSc


----------



## Librarygirl (Jan 17, 2014)

Benidorm!!


----------

